# Fosgate Punch DVC 12"s



## Bluliner (May 16, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


These are my subs and I have to move them to eBay in hopes someone will buy them. Limited interest here in O/S new old stock subwoofers.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks like you already did better on eBay than you were asking for here.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

you may also want to post up the link on the fosgate forum


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

Used to have a pair of those. Great subs, regret selling them. If I weren't broke, I'd grab them.


----------



## darkjds (Sep 20, 2011)

got my hopes up, thought they were going to be 1215s


----------



## Bluliner (May 16, 2011)

darkjds said:


> got my hopes up, thought they were going to be 1215s


I can use some touch up paint to change the model # for ya...still will be a 12" woofer though


----------



## Bluliner (May 16, 2011)

Sold!


----------

